# Felt F75 Issues



## chlorinegreen (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all--

After putting a couple hundred miles on my F75, which is just one month old, I've already started having issues with the bike, namely, the rear wheel, which has been squeaking insufferably for a week or so, despite where or how much lube is applied to it. Local cycling guru says that there's a huge amount of resistance in the hub, so much so that the whole assembly prefers to spin with the wheel when the wheel is off the bike and spun freely.

The wheel issue is being taken care of, hopefully, but my main question is- has anyone else had problems with their Felt this shortly after purchasing a bike, or am I just incredibly unlucky? I was told the hubs were very poor quality while the issue was being diagnosed, so I wonder if this is an issue with lower-end Felts and the quality of the components, or just my bad luck.

P.S. Seeing as the wheels are easily the weakest components of the bike, I might consider replacing them with something a little speedier. Anyone have any suggestions as far as good-value, mid-range wheels go? (they will also be used for road racing/triathlons but need to be durable enough for training)


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Take the wheel off, pull off the rubber dust cover on the non-drive side, wash it off to get all of the lube off. Get some lube (I used dry teflon lube) and put just a little around the part that goes into the hub (on the outside little ledge that goes into the hub). Push the rubber back onto the hub (make sure its all in) and it should be ok. You may have to much lube inside now so the rubber wants to spin with the hub but you don't want it to.

I put lube in the inside thinking it needs to spin but it does not, it grips the axle to much and so you want it to stay where it is in the axle and you want the hub to spin around it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hard to tell from your description, but resistance at the hubs may indicate trashed bearings and/ or dry bearing assemblies. No matter, because that's what warranties are for, so let the LBS sort this out. And FWIW, I've seen similar happen to other makes of bikes - specifically, my SO's Specialized, so it's not a reflection on Felt.

Re: a new wheelset, before opening your wallet, I suggest taking some time to consider things like price range, wheel weight range, total rider weight, intended uses (you provided that), style of riding, general road conditions, tire sizes you'll consider.... these answers should dictate some of your choices. 

If you'd like, post more info here or in the Wheels (or Beginners) forums for assistance.


----------



## arkhamasylum (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, I have an F75 too, and aside from the rear wheel squeak, there's also a loud clunk noise when it's freewheeling. I returned it to the bike shop and they had it fixed. The tech said they just re-lubed the bearings. Haven't heard the noises since then.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a little BB creak at first but it has since gone away. I have put about 300 miles on mine and it has really been flawless.


----------

